# Canon Bellows FL



## xypex982

I saw one for sale at a local thrift store and was very intrigued. It looked fine but didn't have the slide duplicator. I may get it but I have a few questions that haven't really been answered by my searching though google.

Can I used it on my AE-1, with my FD lenses?
What lenses can I use? My 50mm f/1.8?
Could there be any vital pieces missing from it?
How much magnification can I get out of it with my normal 50mm 1.8 lens?
Is it worth it to get with the box and instructions for $22?


----------



## Battou

*Can I use it on my AE-1*  Well, yes you can use it with your AE-1, but you will find that the AE-1 is a little lacking in the shutterspeed needs for it, but it will work.

*...with my FD lenses? What lenses can I use? My 50mm f/1.8?*  It will accept any FD and FL lens

*How much magnification can I get out of it with my normal 50mm 1.8 lens?*  You can get plenty of magnification out of it with a 50mm 1.8, but you need to be real close, you should look into some longer primes, my current favorite is my FL 135mm 3.5.

This was shot with a Canon FD 50mm 1.4 on the Bellows FL




See it bigger here

Click here to see what that is


*Could there be any vital pieces missing from it?*  Not that I can think of, that are parts that could be missing or not included but I have no additional components for mine and it functions just fine.

*Is it worth it to get with the box and instructions for $22?*  I paid $75 (USD) for mine, have not regretted it in the least.

I reccomend this peice of equipment to anyone looking to get into macro work with FD mount bodies.


----------

